# who has the best avatar? lets see urs



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

lol i want to see em all, some of them are real funny


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

<~~~~~ =


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

<------------ hypnotizing


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

<--------------







!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

<-----------


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

,


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

is that Macross, Death??


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Innes you dont count you change yours like every week


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Innes you dont count you change yours like every week


 but its always the best


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> is that Macross, Death??


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Innes said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > Innes you dont count you change yours like every week
> ...










thats true espacally this one


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Post +1


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Post +1


 post whore


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

lol its funny cause shes a girl too lol

Innes' old one was weird.....instead of killing 50 asian school girls I'd be trying to get with them

but the last kill was teh funniest she tried putting her guts back inside herself reminds me of kill bill


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

<--------


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

<---- brak is tha sh*t!!!


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

I made mine.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I love this one


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

lol hot or not . com, so many ppl post fake pics


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

anyway bck to subject thats a goldfish my stuffed teddy bear sharks about to eat there hehe


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I would post a way better one...but damn it goes against the board rules!


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

is it of u naked?


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

weeeeeeeee free post


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

lol jeff gordon in the womb


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

<--- lol got a new one


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Heres a bigger pic on my avatar, its pink but I like it


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

AdioPunk said:


> Heres a bigger pic on my avatar, its pink but I like it










its a girl
i dident know what it was at first


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

blam


----------



## CrabJuice (Sep 27, 2003)

Im stickin to mine


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I would post a way better one...but damn it goes against the board rules!


 PM me


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

<===== WTF?!?


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

<--------------- porcupine pufferfish!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

BLiP


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2004)

<----bullsnake. Get it? My name and avatar match!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

<~~~~ mine


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Heres two more and please dont steal these and use them for yourself on this board. Cuz I will use them in the future, you can use them elsewhere, but not here
Mini Me








VTEC


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

<--- Herr Starr

-PK


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Brak, Nitrofish, and mine are the best.


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Brak, Nitrofish, and mine are the best.


 U think ur forgeting someone


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

v spec is better


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Brak, Nitrofish, and mine are the best.


 I would have to agree!


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

im still likin mine lol go teddy shark! ha


----------



## reservoirdog51 (Aug 18, 2003)

<-----mine


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

mine


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> mine










i dont see anything


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

lol me neither


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

94ndta lol his is funny lol


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

<======mine is

see, my name matches my avatar


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Mine is John Malkovich aka Teddy KGB from Rounders.

Its the heat.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

<----------------------------------- Yeeeeahhh nothing beats mullets


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Mine is John Malkovich aka Teddy KGB from Rounders.
> 
> Its the heat.


 oh yeah I didnt even notice you went back to your old one Mike lol


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

<----- Pacific lamprey, Nice little Bloodsucker


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> "Pacific lamprey, Nice little Bloodsucker"


 Isn't a lamprey like a monkey? - Lord that still is the funnies thing I have ever heard!

My avitar is my little baby boy, Braden. This is our latest trip to the rock climbing gym in Madison Wisconsin. He (along with my daughter) is my whole world!

Jeffrey


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

i hcange mine alot


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

AdioPunk said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Brak, Nitrofish, and mine are the best.
> ...


 Yours would be cool, If instead it said v-tech, and went through a phone instead :laugh:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I like mine.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

nm I win Ms_natt is second


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

i got the scariest now!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> nm I win Ms_natt is second


_"You keep on knockin' but you cant come in"_

Ahh one of the greatest parts!


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

i like InSinUAsian's avatar tho







i can't stop looking at it


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Cartmn Rules








*RESPECT MAH AUTHORITAH!!! *


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

<-----best ever
I have one other that might top this


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Hareball said:


> <-----best ever
> I have one other that might top this


 Ohh?!?!?!?







Lets see!


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Hareball said:


> <-----best ever
> I have one other that might top this


 Wheres your avatar from that piranha, piranha movie?


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

akio525 said:


> Hareball said:
> 
> 
> > <-----best ever
> ...


 yeah, there are a few. I forget which year that one is, might be overseas.

ok i'll switch :rasp:


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

ownage










back end


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Thats just not normal Drew :sad:


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Thats just not normal Drew :sad:


 it should be then


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

I conceed









she must be on the dope, she forgot her clothes


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)




----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Of all shoes...she chose those...I dont get it!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

damn good looking


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

InIndiana said:


> i hcange mine alot


 JIM!!!

nice one!


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

MugShot Jim


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

my favorite is the guy with jessica alba in a thong sitting in a chair.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I'm sorry but Duffman rules all!! Oohh YEAH!!


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

yeah i agree with Ms_Nattereri out of all the pairs of shoes / Boots she woke up that morning and thought hmmm those would look good on me nakes....

Bad idea


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Mine is where most of my time and money goes into


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

sccavee said:


> Mine is where most of my time and money goes into


 Race betting?


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> sccavee said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is where most of my time and money goes into
> ...


 Yea good one. No that is me.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

<<<------------best ever









i had this one for a while but i still stick with mine flameing head :laugh:


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

check out this mug

<---------


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

fits your name


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i had this one but it was too small asa avatar


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)




----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

go teddy shark


----------

